# Chicken sandwich supreme



## thier1754 (Jun 4, 2004)

I put together a yummy sandwich tonight.  I split long sandwich rolls and spread with mayonnaise (safflower).  Topped one half of each with sliced jack cheese.  Put in the toaster oven to broil cheese and mayo and warm the buns.  Meanwhile, I'd fried three pieces of lean bacon for each sandwich, sliced some ripe tomatoes and salt and peppered them, and grilled three chicken tenders for each sandwich (marinated for an hour in Yoshida's sauce, some Worchestershire I had left over and some good balsamic vinegar and fresh ground pepper).  Mashed some ripe avocado and shredded some lettuce (romaine) and layered the whole thing together with the tomato and lettuce in the top layer.  Awesome.  It's a meal in a sandwich...I barely made it through mine, but I did it!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 4, 2004)

Hey, next time you have trouble eating the "whole thing" let me know!!!  I can help.  Boy, does that sandwich sound awesome!  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## thier1754 (Jun 4, 2004)

Well, as a matter of fact, I have some leftovers from lunch today, and since you seem so hungry, I'm slipping them in the mail for you.  Brussells sprout and limburger cheese tart with a cayenne and maple syrup salsa and just dusted lightly with those yummy colored sprinkles I always enjoy so much at Christmas time.  It was hot when I put it in the box with the styrofoam pellets (no need to wrap -- it was quite firm to the touch) and it should still be quite fresh in a week or two when it arrives (I sent it parcel post, as I couldn't afford anything faster), and it's just addressed to "Elf". If by an odd chance it doesn't reach you, I know the post office employees will enjoy a taste.  

Do let me know when it arrives and if you've decided to place it in the favorite recipe area of the site.  Cheers!


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 4, 2004)

LOL  I'm trying now to get the image of that limburger sitting around on a hot loading dock out of my head!  Of course, since it was just addressed to Elf, maybe they sent it to the North Pole and the cold will keep the smell down!

 Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 4, 2004)

ROFL thier!!!!!!  You need to change that rose avitar to a devil avatar!!!! LOL   :twisted: 

YOU made me laugh!!!!!


----------



## thier1754 (Jun 4, 2004)

:twisted:


----------

